# Udders: The good, the bad and the ugly



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Hey, I have a few questions about my doe's udder. She is a yearling Nigerian Dwarf that have great pedigree. The problem is, I have no idea what makes an udder, 'good' or show quality. So my question is, is her udder too small? Too big? Sagging? I don't know the features of a good dairy udder. So, is my doe udder good?

Here is a pic of my yearling doe, Blossom, that just had 3 doelings and a buckling about a month ago. She lost one doeling, . And she rejected another doeling, which has been bottlefed on her milk. ( I milk her.) she gives me about 11 ounces, which I feed the rejected doeling with. Plus, feeds her other other two kids.









Soooo, is her udder good?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is ok. I'd like to see a better rear attachment.


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Is she fully uddered here? Remove all babies for 8-12 hours. Teats are a bit to the outside. It will be exciting when you see your first Dam/daughter comparison and you can see the improvements!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

No, she is not full here. She nurses two kids which she keeps with her at all times and this is before I would milk her, for the doeling she rejected. 

Should I give the separated kids milk during the separation? Just hay?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Just put out hay and grain and seperate overnight (12hrs) and then take pictures and milk her out. Then put babies back to nurse all day.


----------

